# YaBB Code



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Has anyone got a detailed list of YaBB code or point me to a webpage with it on?

Want to know all the tags for making stuff move, flash etc.

cheers

James


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

At the top of this screen is a "Help" link (between "Home" and "Search").
Clicking this will give the Help system for YaBB - on the left you need to click on "Posting" and that will give you details of all the YaBB tags.

I'll move this thread to the "Site News" forum.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

thanks Kev


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Has anyone got a detailed list of YaBB code or point me to a webpage with it on?
> 
> Want to know all the tags for making stuff move, flash etc.
> 
> ...


AFAIK Apart from inserting flash e.g......... Flash there isn't really alot you can do with yabb tags.

No Java script or other script seems to work. :-/

I've tried


----------

